
Scientists in Florida have detected the largest seaweed bloom in the world - primroot
https://gizmodo.com/enormous-5-500-mile-long-patch-of-atlantic-seaweed-migh-1836131693
======
tgsovlerkhgsel
I would assume that the seaweed collects CO2 to grow. Can we harvest and burn
it for fuel? Or feed it to something that is willing to eat it, like cattle?
Or sink it to the bottom of the ocean in a way that will keep the CO2
sequestered?

~~~
the-dude
I am not going to look it up, but have read a couple of times we should feed
it to cows.

Apparently it lowers their methane output.

------
tomatotomato37
I remember seeing something about how a last resort action against climate
change would be to seed massive amounts of fertilizer across the ocean to
cause a super alage bloom (and fuck everything else living in the ocean). I
wonder if this fertilizer abuse may end up saving us from (one) global
disaster after all.

------
reubenmorais
Every sane country in the world should be threatening or applying sanctions on
Brazil for our insane decisions concerning the Amazon and the potential impact
on the whole planet. If the authors are right and this is due to unrestrained
exploration in the Amazonas basin, this is not going to change until Bolsonaro
is either forced to stop or leaves office.

~~~
pochamago
Countries that deeply care should buy up the land themselves and declare it
off limits. They can pay property taxes to make up for the huge amount of
economic stagnation they want to force on Brazil

~~~
NeedMoreTea
I do wonder how that would work in practice, though it sounds OK
superficially. Let's say there were countries with a carbon tax were to devote
some portion to buying up swathes of forest land. How long before there's
outrage in Brazil that 40% of the Amazon is owned by foreign governments?

~~~
stubish
Nobody cares who owns land being kept in pristine state except those who want
to exploit it. If anything, they get thanked and given awards, and we call it
philanthropy (even if it is often self serving). People only get outraged when
resources are being exploited, and worse when resources are being exploited
and the benefits going somewhere seen as undeserving.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Depends - if you restrict access, or fence things off I could see a point
where it's resented. If you don't restrict access, you no doubt get illegal
logging.

Oh and it's just the sort of thing Brazil's equivalent of the Daily Mail would
love to generate political outrage over - for the benefit of those who'd like
to exploit it such as the wealthy media owner. :)

